# How to reformat external hdd after it has been used on a dish network rec... Help.



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

I have a free agent pro 750 gb external hard drive that has been used on a dish network receiver 722...
i am wanting to reformat this drive to use it on my computer and i dont want to use it on dish network anymore...
Is there a way to reformat it?
i plug it into my computer and it doesnt even see the drive.
thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

goto Comp Mgmnt, use Disk Mgmnt and format it


----------



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

where do you find that in windows xp?


----------



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

Okay i found computer management section but am having a hard time figuring out how to reformat it...


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

Its in control panel, Administrative tools.


----------



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanks for the help i figured it out...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Use Help next time.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

krazy k said:


> where do you find that in windows xp?


There's always the old line command
Format d:

for operands help format.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Doesn't work that way - Windows cannot assign logical name to a Linux type disk.


----------

